# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Конфигурации >  СНТ

## АлексейМ81

У кого есть нормально рабочая конфигурация управление СНТ ( 81alekseym@mail) скиньте на электронку . Заранее спс.

----------

